# Where Is Your Dog's Favorite Place to be Scratched?



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Just wondering if your dog has a favorite place to be scratched/petted and where it is.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tuck loves to be scratched between his front legs.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Emmy will take ANYTHING she can get. But I would say her favorite is her tummy. She slowly manuvers to her back to get you to rub her tummy.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Right now Gus's favorite is his booty  He will either lean up against you or walk between your legs so you can pet him more easily. His runner up is his face. I don't know what it is, but he likes being scratched right around the corners of his mouth...weirdo!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

River will act almost paralyzed if you get just the right spot on top of her buoty. She is so funny about it.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey's favorite is definately his booty. If you're sitting, he'll hook his head/neck under your leg for leverage and he does the cutest little dance while you're rubbing him! He kind of marches in place, really stepping up high with his rear legs. If you get in just the right spot he'll just lift one leg all the way up... I'm always afraid he's about to pee on something!! A close runner up is his ears... not so much behind his ears as right under the ear canal and his actual ear flaps. It has somewhat the opposite effect of a butt rub, really calms him down!

Side note: Interesting survey. When I voted it said 50% for chest, 50% for booty, and 25 % for belly. I suppose it'll work itself out as more people vote? I've never noticed that before?

Julie and Jersey


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Peanut is a belly guy all the way! Buddy loves a butt scratching but just can't handle it , he literally gets weak in the knees and falls over ! Peaches seems to equally love anywhere you pet her but if I had to pick what I thought to be her favorite it would be her chin.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson loves his neck / chest. He'll come through my legs and look up at me until I rub his chest / neck....then he's in heaven!!! Eye's rolled back and everything....


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

If I get Murphy right at the base of his ribs it makes him stop doing what ever he was doing and there goes the leg! I wondered if I just continue to scratch, will the leg ever stop??


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Hunter takes what he can get, but his fave is belly rubs!

Shadow is all about the booty scratch! He will put his butt WAY up in the air, head down on the ground jsut to say BUTT SCRATCH, NOW. and then he does this little dance thing and eventually falls, pretending he was moving into a belly rub pose. It's hysterical!

Angie


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ellie likes her chest scratched up to and including her neck under her collar.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly is behind the ears for sure. I've tried the butt scritch but he thinks that is too weird. :uhoh: My first dog would go nuts for a butt scritch I hardly ever got a chance to scratch behind her ears since she would come up to me to be petted and then immediately turn around. :doh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oakly is behind the ears for sure. I've tried the butt scritch but he thinks that is too weird.


I wish River thought it was weird cause I think it is weird scratching her there. All the other dogs love the ears.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Daisy loves her neck and chin. She will sit still for as long as my arm can move...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine love to be scratched on their back with their tail meets. I can bring them to a stop scratching them. Beau will start to fall some and lean on me. Bama will turn and start nibbling on me. It just cracks me up. Shelby loves to be scratched on her head right behind her ears.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

My boys are belly and booty boys!


----------

